# New Chin!



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

I adopted a new Chinchilla Friday from one of my teachers. She couldn't care for him anymore and she only trusted me, since I've known her for years and she knows that I absolutely love animals. I've always wanted a Chin! I got him home, bought him an exercise ball, and let him roam around the back yard a bit while I hosed off his cage. I see where his waste had caked up around the cage... they didn't really know how to take proper care of him. I got his cage all cleaned up, added a few new toys, and viola! He's running along my keyboard as I type this message. She named him Tiki because that's the only name they picked that her son could pronounce, but I don't necessarily like it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the name Oliver for a chinchilla lol


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

UPDATE:
Tiki is so spoiled now.  I went to Petsmart today and splurged on him. I wish the Chin forum was as active as this one is! Makes me wish this was a Bettafish/chin forum sometimes.. but that would be an odd combination. Oh well. Here's Tiki and his cage now:


----------

